# Hardening Melt and Pour?



## Soapman Ryan (Feb 11, 2016)

I have an insert in a bar, which is melt and pour. What's your best success to harden melt and pour. The insert is much softer than the bar itself. Here's a pic of the soap. The only part that is melt and pour is the mustache. The other part is cold process.


----------



## lsg (Feb 11, 2016)

Try using a small amount of beeswax or stearic acid with the M&P.


----------



## Jhonywalker4090 (Feb 12, 2016)

lsg said:


> Try using a small amount of beeswax or stearic acid with the M&P.



I thought I read that in M&P beeswax makes it softer unlike cp.


----------



## lsg (Feb 13, 2016)

You can but try to see if it works.  Try a very small bit of either with a small amount of M&P base.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm not sure you can ever get M&P as hard or insoluble as CP soap. You want the insert to dissolve at the same rate right?  I'd be surprised if this can be done due to the solubility of MP. I don't mind how my soaps like this end up as donuts in the shower, but it makes my husband NUTS. Not sure why.


----------

